

How to Square a 2-digit number beginning with 5 in the blink of eyes  - ssahnaz
http://mathema-tricks.blogspot.com/2011/12/squaring-2-digit-number-beginning-with.html

======
ssahnaz
<http://mathema-tricks.blogspot.com/>

~~~
wr1472
if this only works with 2-digit numbers beginning with 5, and the first step
is to always square the first digit (which will always be 5), then you can
simplify this further by saying

1) 25 + second digit 2) square second digit 2) append answer 2 to answer 1.

Am I missing something?

